# Lamictal anyone?



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

This is a drug primarily used for BiPolar I disorder however is now approved for use in BiPolar II (less severe form of BPI), PTSD, depersonalization symptoms, and unipolar depression symtoms. Apparently this drug is good for agitated and anxiety related depression as well. It seems particularly good for people who are very sensitive to medications and have had treatment resistant conditions. I started it this week and so far I actually think I feel a little better. Too soon to really tell but I'd like to know if anyone else is taking it and what your experience is/was on it. There is at least 1 other person on the constipation board that takes it and says she is doing great on it. I feel hopeful for the first time in a long time. Thanks for any feedback. Tiss


----------



## krstynvll (Aug 22, 2002)

Hi Tiss. I started taking Lamictal for BP about three weeks ago, and I feel like I'm doing a little bit better on the IBS front, too (with C and G). Hoping it's not just wishful thinking and will last. How are you feeling now?


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Thanks for asking! I had to cut back to 12.5 mg /day and have done very well.I do not feel the anxiety and hyped up feeling that I was experiencing. I am slowly going up to 25mg everyother day starting tomorrow. I do actually feel better and the C is better too.What's up with that? An added bonus in my book. I feel much less depressed, have had more energy, am really getting some things accomplished. And I still don't feel the panic. All good things for me. I am very sensitive to meds and take small doses of everything (except fiber of course). I can't believe some people are on 200-400mg/day of Lamictal. Oh well, whatever works! Please let me know how you are doing. I'm interested to know how anybody is doing that is taking this drug.I hope you are finding relief on it too. Tiss


----------

